# Programmieren mit CUDA



## Hähnchenkeule (28. November 2008)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer von euch schon mal mit der Programmiersprache von Nvidia programmiert hat, wie so eure Eindrücke sind. Hab bisher nur mit Delphi programmiert, aber mich würde CUDA halt interssieren. Geht das überhaupt unter Win XP ohne DX 10?

Gruß Hähnchenkeule


----------



## Fifadoc (28. November 2008)

Ich hab noch nie CUDA programmiert aber hab grad mal nach tutorials gegoogelt.
und eins steht fest: mit delphi kommst du nicht weit ^^

winXp ist wohl kein problem. aber um ernsthaft CUDA zu programmieren, musst du erstmal C lernen. denn das erste tutorial hat gleich gesagt, dass CUDA auf C basiert. Es sind scheinbar geringe änderungen am Code nötig, aber im groben ist CUDA einfach C.

€: http://llpanorama.wordpress.com/cuda-tutorial/
da wäre ein tutorial. direkt unter "my first CUDA program" sieht man direkt, dass es simpler C code ist. Lediglich die Funktionsnamen scheinen etwas anders deklariert zu werden.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (29. November 2008)

Dankeschön!

MfG Hähnchenkeule


----------

